# P1610 Lock mode



## Edds (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a 2001 Mixama A33, i parked it on work in the morning and later in the evening it refused tio start. the engine is turning over as if it wants to start, there is fuel in the line, a diagnostic done said P1610 lock mode and the person who did the diagnostic is unable to unlock the code. is there anyone out there who can help. 
thanking you all in advance.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The car won't start no matter what you do! It needs to be taken or towed to a Nissan dealership to get "unlocked" by a Nissan Consult handheld tester!


----------

